# Just ordered



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I just put a deposit on a custom order. I turn in my 09 Jetta TDI for buyback on the 14th. I'm very excited.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations. But do tell us more about what you ordered.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!

What Tomko said.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats....hope you enjoy your Cruze diesel as much as I love mine. Took a 250 mile trip today, it was a sunny day, gave it a nice car wash, cleaned junk out of inside. How long until you get your new wheels?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome, and details please!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats. I traded in my 09 TDI in Jan 2012 for a 2012 RS 2LT and haven't looked back and this was way before scandal hit. I was very concerned about the HPFP imploding.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome: to another convert!


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

KyleB said:


> I just put a deposit on a custom order. I turn in my 09 Jetta TDI for buyback on the 14th. I'm very excited.


Ah, Mk5 Jettas were beautiful cars...

I think you'll be happy with the diesel Cruze. Welcome aboard.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Details: kinetic blue, automatic, just about every option you can get except the 17" wheels. I just can't justify $2000 for them. 

I got supplier pricing by telling them I was getting Costco pricing at another dealer (which was true). Still doesn't seem like much of a deal. Nothing like what others on here have talked about.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

KyleB said:


> Details: kinetic blue, automatic, just about every option you can get except the 17" wheels. I just can't justify $2000 for them.
> 
> I got supplier pricing by telling them I was getting Costco pricing at another dealer (which was true). Still doesn't seem like much of a deal. Nothing like what others on here have talked about.


When you order, you probably don't get a firm price, incentives are based upon delivery date, not order date.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

KyleB said:


> Details: kinetic blue, automatic, just about every option you can get except the 17" wheels. I just can't justify $2000 for them.
> 
> I got supplier pricing by telling them I was getting Costco pricing at another dealer (which was true). Still doesn't seem like much of a deal. Nothing like what others on here have talked about.


I used supplier pricing on mine through my work. It didn't seem like a great deal to me either, but the margin is pretty low on small cars and the diesels are so new that they're not making stupid deals on them right now.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

KyleB said:


> Details: kinetic blue, automatic, just about every option you can get except the 17" wheels. I just can't justify $2000 for them.
> 
> I got supplier pricing by telling them I was getting Costco pricing at another dealer (which was true). Still doesn't seem like much of a deal. Nothing like what others on here have talked about.


What is the wait time, I thought about ordering and was told by a dealer it could take up to 90 days. Found a deal in another state and got it.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I was told 4-8weeks but sold orders usually come in on the short side of that window. I haven't been given a build date yet. Once I find out anything I'll post here.


----------



## alan drake (Mar 22, 2017)

So you do not know how much you are purchasing the Cruze for until it comes in to determine what GM deals are set at, yes?


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

alan drake said:


> So you do not know how much you are purchasing the Cruze for until it comes in to determine what GM deals are set at, yes?


That's how it works with GM. Stinks.. went through that on a new truck purchase.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BoostN said:


> That's how it works with GM. Stinks.. went through that on a new truck purchase.


Sales are slowing industry wide, car sales are quite slow, you should get a good deal with incentives.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

alan drake said:


> So you do not know how much you are purchasing the Cruze for until it comes in to determine what GM deals are set at, yes?


Correct. I was told that if it is built after April 30 I would have to see what the May incentives are. March was $500, April is $1500, here's hoping May doesn't go back to $500. 
I was told as soon as the car has a VIN assigned, the sale can be completed. The car doesn't necessarily have to be delivered. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bob Paris (Apr 10, 2017)

I bought a Premier Hatchback today in southern California. Used Costco's Auto Buying Program. Paid $2,000 under invoice. MSRP is $29,465. Invoice was $28,661, so less $2,000 comes to a sale price of $26,661 - which is almost a 10% discount BEFORE incentives. Then less $1,500 GM Bonus Cash, less $1,000 GM Finance Assistance, less $4,000 GM Buypower card earnings and less $500 Farm Bureau certificate. Botton line was $19,661 plus tax & license etc. I am stoked.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Not a diesel, but a good deal regardless.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Bob Paris said:


> I bought a Premier Hatchback today in southern California. Used Costco's Auto Buying Program. Paid $2,000 under invoice. MSRP is $29,465. Invoice was $28,661, so less $2,000 comes to a sale price of $26,661 - which is almost a 10% discount BEFORE incentives. Then less $1,500 GM Bonus Cash, less $1,000 GM Finance Assistance, less $4,000 GM Buypower card earnings and less $500 Farm Bureau certificate. Botton line was $19,661 plus tax & license etc. I am stoked.





renaissanceman said:


> Not a diesel, but a good deal regardless.


That jives with what I've seen advertised online elsewhere (for diesels - I don't really pay much attention to the gassers). Roughly $5500 off, when financing through GM.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

For what it's worth, you guys can't compare prices in an apples to apples sense. Incentives are very personalized, and differ from person to person. I could tell you what I paid for my two 2017 Cruzes, and you'd probably **** yourself. Not because I work at a dealership and stole them, but because I knew the perfect time to buy for the best incentives. Your supplier pricing is good for a set price, and you will get the incentives that are available when you take delivery of your vehicle.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> For what it's worth, you guys can't compare prices in an apples to apples sense. Incentives are very personalized, and differ from person to person. I could tell you what I paid for my two 2017 Cruzes, and you'd probably **** yourself. Not because I work at a dealership and stole them, but because I knew the perfect time to buy for the best incentives. Your supplier pricing is good for a set price, and you will get the incentives that are available when you take delivery of your vehicle.


So when is the best time?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BoostN said:


> So when is the best time?


It doesn't work like that. For me it was best to buy my two cars a month apart. I leased my first car for exactly one month, bought the second car and capitalized on a lease loyalty rebate, and then bought out the lease on the first car. Saved me thousands.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

KyleB said:


> I was told 4-8weeks but sold orders usually come in on the short side of that window. I haven't been given a build date yet. Once I find out anything I'll post here.


Got my build date. Week of April 24th. That puts it just as predicted. If it's built early in the week, I may have my car this month yet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

KyleB said:


> Got my build date. Week of April 24th. That puts it just as predicted. If it's built early in the week, I may have my car this month yet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!


----------



## alan drake (Mar 22, 2017)

Know a few people on this thread have asked about how much I paid. Well dealer said he would order one and call me when it arrives so did not need to make any deposit. (sorry for time lag - forum does not sent me an email - what's up with that?)

Fast forward into the future - never heard from Dealer. Twice I had GM call center locate a diesel cruze for me in desired color, however too far away.
Now when I decided to be more flexible in color GM call center says they can no longer search for the diesel - it's not in the system !!!???
I assume GM is making a diesel cruze ---- aren't they ???

Tried to order one a local dealer, but they would not give me a price until the car came into their lot and then they would price it. Well would you order something without knowing the price up front? Guess I'm just an old timer and want to know the price first, well if you ask you can not afford it.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

They told me all my pricing with the exception of what incentives may be in place if the car gets delivered in May. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

alan drake said:


> Know a few people on this thread have asked about how much I paid. Well dealer said he would order one and call me when it arrives so did not need to make any deposit. (sorry for time lag - forum does not sent me an email - what's up with that?)
> 
> Fast forward into the future - never heard from Dealer. Twice I had GM call center locate a diesel cruze for me in desired color, however too far away.
> Now when I decided to be more flexible in color GM call center says they can no longer search for the diesel - it's not in the system !!!???
> ...


I am going to go out on a limb here and say there's something fishy going on. GM hasn't told anybody about these cars, and they are hard to find, but they do exist, I have driven 2 of them. 

And the same holds true with any manufacturer in regard to pricing. You agree to the price off MSRP, and then whatever incentives are available at the time of purchase. Chevy/GM is not at all unique in this.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I agree with diesel, the dealer knows by what you ordered their price for the car, you could negotiate how much off msrp, but dealer doesn't know what incentives you will be eligible for at time of delivery on an order. The benefits of ordering is you can get exactly what you want but pricing isn't fully known.


----------



## minime18r (Apr 9, 2017)

Just found out my build date was April 3 and delivery would be the week of the 17th. Just to clarify, are you saying the incentive for April before the 30th is $1500?


KyleB said:


> Correct. I was told that if it is built after April 30 I would have to see what the May incentives are. March was $500, April is $1500, here's hoping May doesn't go back to $500.
> I was told as soon as the car has a VIN assigned, the sale can be completed. The car doesn't necessarily have to be delivered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

minime18r said:


> Just found out my build date was April 3 and delivery would be the week of the 17th. Just to clarify, are you saying the incentive for April before the 30th is $1500?


Correct.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Timing is everything with GM. When I got my 15 CTD, I patiently waited until Black Friday when full incentives kicked in. Note that factory incentives have little to do with you or dealer. They are direct discounts the factory offers on certain cars to move freight. Dealers simply pass on to buyer what manufacturer is giving at that time. Then, theres tag bonuses that dealer Can use in cars they choose to move, but once tagged it stays with car, even if it doesn't sell to you. I specifically asked them to tag my car, give me all Black Friday deals and go under pack. They did this and I got over $10,000 off sticker plus, I then got Costco kickback of $800.00 gift card. Again, timing is everything and I have feeling bonuses to move 17s for the 18s coming soon will be increasing. Why anyone would get a 17 now is beyond me?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

DslGate said:


> Why anyone would get a 17 now is beyond me?


Because... I needed a car right now and the diesel Cruze is what I wanted?


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

And if there are no substantive changes between 2017 and 2018, then why not get it way cheaper as a 2017?


----------



## minime18r (Apr 9, 2017)

I have read that members have driven two of the 2017 Cruze diesels. How long has this generation of Cruze diesels been available? I doubt that GM is going to go into production of the 2018 model anytime soon. My local Cheverolet dealer has only ordered three Cruzes so far this year, which only went into production on the 3rd of April. Is this version considered the 3rd generation?


----------



## Bob Paris (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is the status of my Premier Hatchback factory-order. Not a diesel, but will give an idea of the workflow on an ordered vehicle. 

Event
Code

1100 April 12, 2017 Placed order at dealer - entered in GM Global Connect
3000 April 19, 2017 Order accepted by Production Control


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

minime18r said:


> I have read that members have driven two of the 2017 Cruze diesels. How long has this generation of Cruze diesels been available? I doubt that GM is going to go into production of the 2018 model anytime soon. My local Cheverolet dealer has only ordered three Cruzes so far this year, which only went into production on the 3rd of April. Is this version considered the 3rd generation?


Gen2 Cruzes began with the 2016 model. The diesel became available as a mid-year introduction during the 2017 model year at the end of February 2017. The 2017 diesels are still Gen2 cars. I expect GM will start building 2018 models on whatever their normal schedule for the next model year would be when there's not a generation change.


----------



## minime18r (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you ordering a Cruze Hatchback with a diesel engine? I was told by the Chevy inventory Manager that only the 2017 sedan was available with the new diesel engine currently. This is a diesel thread isn't it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

minime18r said:


> Are you ordering a Cruze Hatchback with a diesel engine? I was told by the Chevy inventory Manager that only the 2017 sedan was available with the new diesel engine currently. This is a diesel thread isn't it.


That is correct...diesel hatch is not yet available (or even being built).


----------



## Bob Paris (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry about that and thank you for pointing out that this is the "Diesel" section. I should have posted in Gen 2 General Discussion.


----------

